# ArtsNow Key Chain Contained Lead



## scribbleprints (Jan 9, 2008)

I did a home lead test on a key chain I had printed through ArtsNow (the company formerly known as ArtsCafe which also runs ArtsCow). The test turned black, indicating over 50 ppm of leachable lead (a dangerous level). I am not sure if the lead is in the key chain itself or the keychain ring, as I tested them at the same time. I am in the process of contacting the company and the Consumer Product Safety Administration about this. Home tests can be in-accurate, and they have the resources to do a more accurate test. The test I used was the Arbotex Lead Inspector Lead Test Kit.


I have pictures of it on my blog here:
Scribbleprints


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

Good thing you did not lick it before testing!!!
Terrible to hear that more of these things are "slipping" thru, it's just what we need, our childen playing with our keychains and getting lead poisoning.....


----------



## scribbleprints (Jan 9, 2008)

scribbleprints said:


> The test turned black, indicating over 50 ppm of leachable lead (a dangerous level).


I was wrong about this...not about the key chain having lead (it does...Arts Now confirmed this) but about it being at a dangerous level. 50 ppm is roughly the lead level of dirt. The key chain had more than 50 ppm, but the test didn't say how much more (so the test neither proves it's dangerous or safe). I assumed because that was the highest testable level that meant it was dangerous. (Ug...I should know never to assume).

Here is what ArtsNow said regarding this issue:

"Our key chains are made of Zinc, and all Zinc product contained lead. However, our product is up to the required European export safety standard.

I am collecting further data of containing lead, will get back to you later. Thank you."


----------



## trtshirts (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for the recent update! I was considering having some keychains created.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Requirements are less than 300ppm. Never use an at home test unless it can give you and exact number of lead content. Also the company you purchased it from should have a test on file...ask for a copy. If you want to be sure, send it out to a local testing facility. It won't be cheap but at least you will have peace of mind.


----------

